# Memorial Day 2016



## cda (May 27, 2016)

Thank You for laying down your lives to form the USA, and those that keep sacrificing to keep our freedom.


----------



## FM William Burns (May 27, 2016)

May (our) or your Lord and Savior bless each and every one of you and especially our Veterans.  Have a blessed holiday weekend and be safe.


----------



## cda (May 27, 2016)

And


----------



## cda (May 30, 2016)

Before and After


----------



## cda (May 30, 2016)




----------



## jar546 (May 30, 2016)

Happy Memorial Day.  Bless those that sacrificed.


----------



## fatboy (May 30, 2016)

Amen to all the posts above, thanks to all that have served, and currently serving!


----------



## north star (May 30, 2016)

*% = % = %*

Also, ...a sincere Thank You to all Veterans and their families,
past, present & future !

Thank You for serving and for your sacrifices !










*% = % = %*


----------



## cda (Jun 2, 2016)

http://www.tennessean.com/story/news/2016/06/02/navy-blue-angel-jet-crashes-smyrna/85308972/


Bless his family and the rest of the team.


And thank you for the Thunderbird pilot that escaped 

Just saw the Blue Angels a few weeks ago


----------

